# Customer Service tip on organizing by genres



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

Luvmy4brats posted today's announcements by Amazon Customer Service.

They give credit to Bufo Calvin for thinking this one up, and it's pretty neat.
Your own tagging system.

=======
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5014.msg104689.html#msg104689

Unofficial Content Categories on Kindle 2
Kudos to Kindle Community member Bufo Calvin for this tip! With the ability to add notes to your Kindle 2 content and search for specific words or phrases on your Kindle 2's Home screen, you can categorize content by genre or other personalized terms.

Open up one of your books, select Add a Note or Highlight, and enter in a word (or words) you'd like to categorize by - genres such as history, fantasy, biography, etc. Try putting your initials or a common letter such as "x" before the word, "cshistory" or "xfantasy" for example. Save the note you chose to enter.

Now go back to your Home screen and type in the word you just used for your note. Once you've typed it, move your 5-way controller to the right and click on "Search My Items." You'll see the book you just added the note to appear. If you've added that note in multiple books, each one will appear in your search results.
=======

Until they provide folders (not likely soon), this is a big help, no? Of course if you already have 1000 books on your Kindle, not likely you'd want to do it, but it works!


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

artsandhistoryfan said:


> Luvmy4brats posted today's announcements by Amazon Customer Service.
> 
> They give credit to Bufo Calvin for thinking this one up, and it's pretty neat.
> Your own tagging system.
> ...


Would this also work for a K1?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

CS said:


> Would this also work for a K1?


I just tried it and it didn't work. I think the problem is that the K1 doesn't search notes, but the K2 does.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There's a discussion on this technique in Tips, Tricks and Troubleshooting:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,4932.0.html

Ann


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I just tried it and it didn't work. I think the problem is that the K1 doesn't search notes, but the K2 does.
> 
> L


(I never come to this board; I can't even keep up with the main kindletalk board!)

BUT, we can always reference cust svc notes at least in the main board where more people 
who are worried about no-genre organization can find the info, and the move-notice is there.)

Leslie, what's odd about this is that the K1 wouldn't search "My Clippings," at least?
I often keep stuff there when I am about to delete a bigger item but want to keep that text.

I wonder if K1 indexes as soon as K2. Maybe it'll show up tomorrow? I'll try my K1 tomorrow.

I love that K2 lets us save an entire article and not just a page, by the way.

Also (and I should put this into another, more appropriate thread later):

K2 (after software update?) now treats a screen-capture so that the person reading knows that it did take the capture. On the K1 there is no response from the screen and a LONG time before the silver cursor will move. Feels frozen. On the K2, we get a reverse-image and then a return to normal (like a lens opening and closing) and then there is no pause before we can move our 5-way cursor.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

On Amazon boards, where this originated, they say it does work for K1 also, it just takes longer because of the indexing.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I tried it last night. It is better then nothing. I couldn't remember the order of the series so I add the note like "brother1", "brother2", and so on. Now I have to remember the word I used... lol


----------



## Tillamook Bay (Mar 3, 2009)

Shizu said:


> I tried it last night. It is better then nothing. I couldn't remember the order of the series so I add the note like "brother1", "brother2", and so on. Now I have to remember the word I used... lol


Speaking from long experience (6 days, lol), I highly recommend writing down the tags you've used. You can make a txt or doc file, and then email that to your Kindle so it's handy.

If you're going to be organized, you might as well take the trouble to be organized.

lg


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Tillamook Bay said:


> Speaking from long experience (6 days, lol), I highly recommend writing down the tags you've used. You can make a txt or doc file, and then email that to your Kindle so it's handy.
> 
> If you're going to be organized, you might as well take the trouble to be organized.
> 
> lg


Good idea! Why didn't I think of that. lol. Thanks.


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

Shizu said:


> I tried it last night. It is better then nothing. I couldn't remember the order of the series so I add the note like "brother1", "brother2", and so on. Now I have to remember the word I used... lol


Shizu, 
That won't work for what you want. You want all books that fit a category you want, whether 'romance' or 'history' or even broader ones like 'fiction' and 'non-fiction' but most have voiced interest in categories or genres that are narrower.

So if you label a work 'history' or 'science' or 'romance' you won't find just the books you want since so many books have these words.

So some are recommending you *preface* a genre you choose with a 'q' or any letter that is not going to be found ordinarily.

So if you do that, then you will search for 'qromance' and only the books you designated this will show up. No series of numbers needed or wanted.

I used my two initials to preface my own last night but one alpha character is best. 'x' might be more appropriate. xromance xhistory xscience xfootball

If you want to get narrower you could label a book that fits two categories
xhistory xfiction
while another book might be 
xhistory xnonfiction

That means your searches would need to have both words of interest to get the narrower list.
But you could use just one of those words if you don't care to narrow it down that much.


----------



## V (Jan 23, 2009)

Steph H said:


> On Amazon boards, where this originated, they say it does work for K1 also, it just takes longer because of the indexing.


Confirmed. And by longer read "a lot longer" and I'd suggest plugging in your Kindle after you've done a bunch of them. My poor little K1 went from a near full charge to about 25% by this morning -- then again, I do have a fair bit of material on my Kindle and SD card.


----------

